
China Is Collecting DNA from Tens of Millions of Men and Boys - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/world/asia/China-DNA-surveillance.html
======
mensetmanusman
China is creating a type of self imprisonment.

It is fascinating, because it is a real manifestation of the faults of mankind
on a very large scale.

I can see it becoming more difficult for secular western leaders to speak up
about this, because there is no concept of universal human rights without a
universal government to define those rights.

------
ReticentVole
Preparation for a male-only ethnic bioweapon?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_bioweapon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_bioweapon)

